# Boarding & average cost



## Runswithdogs (May 8, 2010)

What do you usually do with your dog/s when you are away for an extended time (say a week or more)? How do you pick a kennel and what are the average costs to stay a night?

We had a trip planned for this summer from before we adopted Regen and won't be able to take her. She has separation anxiety (which we are working on and it is getting better), so she would definitely do best if she is able to be around people and other dogs during the day. For this reason, we thought a pet sitter wouldn't be a great idea since she wouldn't have company during the day.

The place she goes to doggie daycare has boarding, which we will do for an overnight, but can't afford for a longer stay- it's $35/night!

Needless to say, we're planning to travel with her in the future for any longer trips, but this one couldn't be rescheduled. It would be perfect if we could find someone who had another dog she got along with and she could stay there- less stress on her and more quality human time as well.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Could you hire a house sitter - someone who moves into your house while you're away and follows your daily routine? My sister and BIL do this with their dogs and it's been very successful over the years. But I'm not sure how much they pay.

I pay $16 per day per dog when I board the Hooligans BUT this area is not an expensive area to live in. I will board a bitch in the same kennel as one of the boys and this also has a slight savings (like 20% off the $32 for two dogs), but it also gives the two boarded together some company.


----------



## dianefbarfield (Apr 12, 2010)

We board at our vet. They have all inside runs with exercise and outdoor time three times a day. It is $15.00 a day per Someone stays at this vet every night and treatment is right there is anything happens.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

My dogs stay at a kennel called Pet Paradise Resort. I picked it because they have large rooms-- 8x10 or 10x10 rooms-- with actual walls instead of kennel fencing or mesh. This way the rooms are nice and quiet with no dogs barking at each other through the fence. The rooms are air conditioned and have access to a private outdoor patio through a doggie door. The dogs get to play with a staff member at least 3x a day and I can choose if I want them to play with other dogs or not. They have a wading pool for my dogs to swim in. I take my dogs there for daycare once or twice a month so they think of it as a happy place. It's pricey-- $50 a night for both dogs-- but worth it to me because I know they're being well-taken care of. I've showed up many times unexpectedly at all hours and have never seen anything that would give me pause.


----------

